# Powerbook G4 17 pouces 1ghz - Emplacement carte Aiport Extreme



## sylvain.wild (7 Avril 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

J'utilise un Powerbook G4 1ghz 17 pouces, acheté en 2003. Je viens d'acquérir une borne airport express mais je m'aperçois que ma carte aiport extreme, censée être intégrée, n'est pas reconnue par l'ordinateur.

J'ai lu sur un vieille page web, qui présentait mon ordinateur, que les cartes airport extreme étaient HS sur le modèle que j'utilise. Alors, j'en ai acheté une nouvelle... Malheureusement, impossible de trouver l'emplacement où mettre la carte airport extreme : je ne trouve même pas l'ancienne !

Y aurait-il une bonne âme ici pour m'aider à résoudre mon problème ? D'avance merci pour votre aide !   


Amicalement,

Sylvain.


----------



## thx1982 (7 Avril 2006)

Moi j'ai un Powerbook 1,25 Ghz 15"
Il me semble que la carte wifi est accessible quand tu enlève la batterie. Il y a un clapet à ouvir dans l'épaisseur du logement de la batterie, puis une map ou un ruban plastique à sortir, puis la carte.
Après vérifie dans Préférence système, réseaux, état générale si il y a une connexion WIFI, tu peux aussi cocher l'option, afficher l'Icone du Wifi en haut à côté de l'heure. Et voir en clickan dessus si tu reçois des réseaux.
Sinon configure ton réseaux Wifi en Ethernet, (code WEP, nom du réseaux, etc) puis réessaye de te connecter en wifi en choisissant le nom de ton réseau.
Je sais pas si ça répond à ton problème, sinon fais un tour sur les Forum "réseaux"
Bon courage


----------



## doojay (7 Avril 2006)

Bonsoir et bienvenue    
le plus simple pour toi est d'aller ici et de télécharger le fichier pdf à partir de la tu cours page 57


----------

